# Der neue Macbook VS Macbook Pro



## Trbk85 (28. November 2009)

Hey Leute ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden welchen Macbook ich mir kaufen soll.
Ich brauche den für mein Studium und ich wollte mal was anderes als Windows benutzen 
Also ich muss zugeben das neue Macbook sieht verdammt geil aus finde es sieht besser aus als das Pro Modell. Aber leider ist das Macbook Pro etwas teuer im gegensatz zum neuen Macbook. Welchen würdet ihr kaufen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit eurem Macbook gemacht?


----------



## Wolfsbein (30. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du willst. Abgesehen von den technischen Spezifikationen hat das Pro einen besseren Bildschirm, Firewire und ist aus Alu.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. November 2009)

Hi,
also ich finde das Pro Modell schöner und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.


> Also ich muss zugeben das neue Macbook sieht verdammt geil aus finde es sieht besser aus als das Pro Modell. Aber leider ist das Macbook Pro etwas teuer im gegensatz zum neuen Macbook.


Also irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt da dein Problem nicht. Wenn du das Macbook schöner findest und es billiger ist, und dir auch die tech. Spezifikationen zusagen dann hast du deine Entscheidung doch schon getroffen, oder?

Gruß


----------



## awortmeier (30. November 2009)

Hallo
Du solltest wissen was du brauchst.
MacBook Pros haben zusätzlichen Grafikspeicher 256-512 MB.
Einen besseren Prozessor usw.

Der Grund meines Beitrags ist eigentlich, die Apple Gerüchteküche broddelt zzt, dass im neuen Jahr (Mitte Januar) das MacBook Pro Upgrade kommen soll.
Wenn dies der Fall ist, werde ich mein "altes" MacBook Pro gegen ein neues Auttauschen.


----------



## bRainLaG (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich gebe zu ich finde beide in ordnung auch wenn mir das neue white macbook durch diesen heftigen rundstil nicht ganz so gefällt.

Hab selber ein Macbook Pro und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden. War Anfangs auch etwas skeptisch gegenüber dem Unibody aber gefällt mir mittlerweile sehr gut.

Vieleicht solltest du mal etwas erklären was du studierst und wozu du das Macbook nutzen möchtest, weil der Anforderungsunterschied zwischen BWL und Grafikdesign ist schon nen wichtiger Aspekt finde ich


----------



## Trbk85 (1. Dezember 2009)

bRainLaG hat gesagt.:


> Ich gebe zu ich finde beide in ordnung auch wenn mir das neue white macbook durch diesen heftigen rundstil nicht ganz so gefällt.
> 
> Hab selber ein Macbook Pro und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden. War Anfangs auch etwas skeptisch gegenüber dem Unibody aber gefällt mir mittlerweile sehr gut.
> 
> Vieleicht solltest du mal etwas erklären was du studierst und wozu du das Macbook nutzen möchtest, weil der Anforderungsunterschied zwischen BWL und Grafikdesign ist schon nen wichtiger Aspekt finde ich




Hey ja da hast du vollkommen Recht! Also ich studiere Informations und Kommunikationstechnik. Wir arbeiten mit Programmen wie Matlab,Simulink,Wireshark,Eclipse usw. Dann habe ich ja bald noch meine Projektarbeit wo ich dann auch ne Menge an Auswertungen am Notebook tippen werde. Ansonsten ab und zu Filme gucken und mal so ein Klassiker  wie Age of Empires II spielen  Ich habe eben bei Apple angerufen und der Mitarbeiter hat mir folgendes Angebot gemacht.

Macbook Unibody weiss 13Zoll  
4GB Arbeitsspeicher
250GB Festplatte
Geforce 9400M

Garantieverlängerung auf drei Jahre

Notebook Tasche:
Incase-Neoprentasche für MacBook(13 Zoll)

und kostenlos ein Drucker von HP im Wert von 80€

Gesamtpreis: 1100€      (Studentenrabatt)


----------



## bRainLaG (1. Dezember 2009)

kurz gesagt du studierst Informatik ^^ist glaube die gesellschaftiche Form des Studiengangs 

Also da ich insbesondere selbst viel mit Ecplise arbeite, kann ich sagen, dass zumindest das sehr gut funktioniert.

Was für dich da du dann viel am Laptop arbeitest ( kann ich sicher sagen, da ich selbst Informatik studiere) extrem wichtig ist, ist das ich sagen kann, das eine akkulaufzeit je nach auslastung 5-7 stunden locker durchhält, was er bei der leistung vielen voraus hat.

Was Age of Empires angeht wirste wahrscheinlich auf Bootcamp oder Parallels zurückgreifen müssen.

Zu deinem Angebot:

Der Preis erscheint mir etwas komisch grundsätzlich, ist wenn du nicht noch etwas anderes hinzugefügt hast, nur 4GB anstatt 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher drin, und da komme ich auf der Apple-Seite auf 922 euro

also Apple Macbook (White Unibody)

# 2.26GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
# 4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
# 250GB Serial ATA Drive (5400 U/Min.)
# Kein(e)
# Tastatur (Deutsch) & Benutzerhandbuch (Deutsch)
# SuperDrive 8x DVD+/-R DL/DVD+/-RW/CD-RW


und die incase-Tasche wird nicht soviel kosten, deswegen wäre es eine reine interessenfrage wie man auf 1100 euro kommt


----------



## Trbk85 (1. Dezember 2009)

Da hast du aber die Garantieverlängerung übersehen


----------



## bRainLaG (1. Dezember 2009)

ahh alles klar dann ist der Preis doch gut denke wo ich dein Angebot sehe, ist die Frage eigentlich nurnoch, wenn dir 13 zoll reicht würde ich zuschlagen.

Das was du erwähnt hattest, setzt nicht zwangsläufig nen Macbook Pro voraus.

Ich hatte mich auch nur für ein MBP entschieden, da ich 13 zoll etwas zu klein finde, aber ansonsten ist das doch top


----------



## Trbk85 (1. Dezember 2009)

bRainLaG hat gesagt.:


> ahh alles klar dann ist der Preis doch gut denke wo ich dein Angebot sehe, ist die Frage eigentlich nurnoch, wenn dir 13 zoll reicht würde ich zuschlagen.
> 
> Das was du erwähnt hattest, setzt nicht zwangsläufig nen Macbook Pro voraus.
> 
> Ich hatte mich auch nur für ein MBP entschieden, da ich 13 zoll etwas zu klein finde, aber ansonsten ist das doch top



Ja finde das Angebot auch gut vorallem der hat jetzt mehr Arbeitsspeicher als der Pro ne  größere Festplatte drei Jahre Garantie Apple Tasche und ein Drucker. Was mich jetzt noch zögern lässt, ist die Kratzeranfälligkeit des Macbook weiss. Oder meinst du ich sollte mir ein neues Angebot machen lassen mit dem Pro? 

Also wenn ich den Macbook Pro bestelle mit 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und 250GB Festplatte und einer Apple Tasche aber ohne die zusätzliche Garantie dann komme ich auf den selben Preis... Oder soll ich den Pro bestellen und später mal die Garantie hinzufügen?


----------



## bRainLaG (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm also ich mag mich vergucken aber 

MBP 13 Zoll 4Gb 250GB Festplatte 1200 euro wenn du nicht konfigurierst sondern den gleich mit dem 2,55 prozessor nimmst liegste sogar bei 1300 euro.

Insofern musst mir mal deine Rechnung erklären.
Was die Kratzer auf dem Macbook White angeht, ich sag mal Laptops gewinnen keine Schönheitspreise, und sind allenvoran Gebrauchsgegenstände und auch wenn ich die Verarbeitung des Macbook Pro sehr gut finde, finde ich sollte man nicht unbedingt auf Leistung verzichten, nur für den Stylefaktor sag ich mal


----------



## Trbk85 (1. Dezember 2009)

bRainLaG hat gesagt.:


> Hmmm also ich mag mich vergucken aber
> 
> MBP 13 Zoll 4Gb 250GB Festplatte 1200 euro wenn du nicht konfigurierst sondern den gleich mit dem 2,55 prozessor nimmst liegste sogar bei 1300 euro.
> 
> ...




Hehe also ich berechne das direkt mit dem Studentenrabatt den ich bekommen würde. Das sind 12 Prozent weil unsere Fachhochschule einen besonderen Lizenzvereinbarung mit Apple hat


----------



## bRainLaG (1. Dezember 2009)

ich habs jetzt mit dem normalen Studentenrabatt auf der Apple Seite berechnet, deswegen hab ich dann wahrscheinlich andere Informationen.

Wenn du grundsätzlich die Garantie anschließend verlängern kannst, wäre das Macbook Pro dagegen eine alternative, da die Verarbeitung beim MBP aus meiner Sicht höher ist, als beim normalen Macbook.
Dennoch finde ich persönlich das kleine Kratzer auf einem Gebrauchsgegenstand nicht so schlimm sind. 
Was mich eher interessieren würde, ist ob beim Unibody das Display ähnlich gut ist.
Ich habe insbesondere beim 15 Zoll Macbook die Erfahrung gemacht, das dieses für mich größer wirkt als der handelsübliche 15 Zoll Laptop.
Das wäre so der einzige Grund wo du das vieleicht abwiegen solltest, außer dich stören Kratzer ungemein dann würde ich dir auch eher zum Macbook Pro raten.


----------



## Trbk85 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmm es ist echt nicht leicht sich zu entscheiden ...

Also hier nochmal alle drei Angebote im Überblick:

Macbook weiss + 4GB +Tasche + 3Jahre Garantie == 1110€
Macbook Pro + 4GB + 250GB+ Tasche == 1160€
Macbook Pro (2x2.51Ghz) + Tasche == 1260€


----------



## burton1986 (3. Dezember 2009)

Warum bekommst du denn noch günstigere Preise als ich bei Apple-on-Campus? Stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung mir Eins zu holen. Ich möchte allerdings das Pro mit 2,53 GHz haben. Bei mir komme ich online bei der campus Seite auf einen Preis von ca. 1250€.
Das wäre dann ein Rabatt von 150€ im Gegensatz zum regulären Store-Preis. Die Tasche kostet 34€. Ich glaub ich ruf da auch mal lieber an... Scheinbar machen die am Telefon noch bessere Preise...


----------



## Trbk85 (3. Dezember 2009)

burton1986 hat gesagt.:


> Warum bekommst du denn noch günstigere Preise als ich bei Apple-on-Campus? Stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung mir Eins zu holen. Ich möchte allerdings das Pro mit 2,53 GHz haben. Bei mir komme ich online bei der campus Seite auf einen Preis von ca. 1250€.
> Das wäre dann ein Rabatt von 150€ im Gegensatz zum regulären Store-Preis. Die Tasche kostet 34€. Ich glaub ich ruf da auch mal lieber an... Scheinbar machen die am Telefon noch bessere Preise...




Hey wie schon gesagt bekommen einige Unis und FHs mehr Rabat auf Apple Produkte und unsere FH gehört zu denen


----------



## gersi (3. Dezember 2009)

Also beim Apple on Campus Programm bekommt man ca. 12% Rabatt! Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das MacBook White late 2009 mit 2,26 GHz und 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher und 250er Platte bestellt. Kostenpunkt 791,## €. Also ein MacBook in der Standard Konfiguration. Ich rate von einem Apple Upgrade bei Festplatte und RAM ab, da selbst nachrüsten meist Billiger ist. Garantie Verlängerung ist auch immer so ne Sache, man muss bedenken welche Schäden darüber lediglich abgedeckt sind und das ist ne gute Stange Geld.

Ein MacBook Pro kostet in der niedrigsten Konfig. glaub ich 1047,## €?! Bei uns im AOC-Store


----------



## Trbk85 (3. Dezember 2009)

gersi hat gesagt.:


> Also beim Apple on Campus Programm bekommt man ca. 12% Rabatt! Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das MacBook White late 2009 mit 2,26 GHz und 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher und 250er Platte bestellt. Kostenpunkt 791,## €. Also ein MacBook in der Standard Konfiguration. Ich rate von einem Apple Upgrade bei Festplatte und RAM ab, da selbst nachrüsten meist Billiger ist. Garantie Verlängerung ist auch immer so ne Sache, man muss bedenken welche Schäden darüber lediglich abgedeckt sind und das ist ne gute Stange Geld.
> 
> Ein MacBook Pro kostet in der niedrigsten Konfig. glaub ich 1047,## €?! Bei uns im AOC-Store



Hey ja genau 12Prozent Rabat bekomme ich auch bei Apple. Hast du das Macbook schon bekommen? Ich wollte mir auch erst das Macbook Pro kaufen aber das ist schon teuer und hat noch ne kleinere Festplatte als das Macbook . Also der Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir diese Apple Garantieverlängerung kann ich ja noch innerhalb des Jahres nachbestellen. Ich wollte erst den Macbook in der Standard Konfiguration aber der Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir das ich aufjedenfall direkt 4GB bestellen sollte weil Snow Leopard allein schon 1GB belegt.


----------

